# Gaming Notebook gesucht - MSI GL63 oder Alternative



## Maxxon77 (19. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Schwarmintelligenz,

ich wollte mir zu Weihnachten ein neues Gaming Notebook holen. 

Preis: bis ca 1900 - 2000 Euro.
Komponenten: Intel Core i7-9750H, 16 GB RAM, 512 GB PCIe SSD + 1TB HDD, Nvidia GeForce RTX2070 (oder besser).

Ich bin jetzt auf ein Modell von MSI gestoßen: MSI GL63 9SFK-1001DE
Gibt es für 1899,00 Euro.

Was haltet ihr von dem Gerät? Ist Okay? Auch Preis/Leistungstechnisch? Oder hättet ihr eine Alternative in der Preisklasse?

Danke euch für euren Input


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2019)

Maxxon77 schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarmintelligenz,
> 
> ich wollte mir zu Weihnachten ein neues Gaming Notebook holen.
> 
> ...



zB diesen Asus mit den gleichen Eckdaten, die du verlangst, für 1800€ https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_asus-rog-strix-g731gw-ev121t-2595340.html   oder für 100€ mehr diesen HP Omen https://www.caseking.de/hp-omen-15-dh0007ng-39-62cm-15-6-zoll-gaming-notebook-nbhp-013.html 

Es gibt noch die Acer Helios 300-Modelle, bis 2000€ auch mit ner RTX 2070, vlt da mal schauen, Zb https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C26-AZC  hat 1TB SSD, aber keine HDD

Wo genau hast du den MSI denn gefunden? Im Preisvergleich seh ich den nicht.


----------



## Maxxon77 (19. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zB diesen Asus mit den gleichen Eckdaten, die du verlangst, für 1800€ https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_asus-rog-strix-g731gw-ev121t-2595340.html   oder für 100€ mehr diesen HP Omen https://www.caseking.de/hp-omen-15-dh0007ng-39-62cm-15-6-zoll-gaming-notebook-nbhp-013.html
> 
> Es gibt noch die Acer Helios 300-Modelle, bis 2000€ auch mit ner RTX 2070, vlt da mal schauen, Zb https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C26-AZC  hat 1TB SSD, aber keine HDD
> 
> Wo genau hast du den MSI denn gefunden? Im Preisvergleich seh ich den nicht.



Ich wußte nicht, ob ich hier einen Link angeben durfte. Hier ist das Angebot: https://www.amazon.de/MSI-9SFK-1001DE-Gaming-Laptop-i7-9750H-GeForce/dp/B07SGRLGRV/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=MSI+GL63+9SFK-1001DE&qid=1576773989&sr=8-1


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2019)

Maxxon77 schrieb:


> Ich wußte nicht, ob ich hier einen Link angeben durfte. Hier ist das Angebot: https://www.amazon.de/MSI-9SFK-1001DE-Gaming-Laptop-i7-9750H-GeForce/dp/B07SGRLGRV/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=MSI+GL63+9SFK-1001DE&qid=1576773989&sr=8-1



ja, ist ok. Also, ich denke, die genannten und der MSI tun sich nicht viel. Richtig leise werden die alle nicht sein, das geht bei einer RTX 2070 in einem Laptopgehäuse halt nicht, selbst wenn es leicht abgespeckte Laptop-Versionen sind. 


Brauchst du denn 100pro wirklich nen Laptop?


----------



## Maxxon77 (19. Dezember 2019)

Ja, schon. Ich bin häufiger unterwegs und damit flexibel. Dass er etwas lauter wird, ist nicht so schlimm.  
Beim ASUS für 1800 sind halt nur 8 GB Speicher. Da ich manchmal auch Videos schneide, ist 8 GB doch etwas wenig.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2019)

Maxxon77 schrieb:


> Ja, schon. Ich bin häufiger unterwegs und damit flexibel. Dass er etwas lauter wird, ist nicht so schlimm.
> Beim ASUS für 1800 sind halt nur 8 GB Speicher. Da ich manchmal auch Videos schneide, ist 8 GB doch etwas wenig.



Also, laut Preisvergleich hat es 2x8GB, also entweder ein Fehler bei Saturn oder beim Preisvergleich: https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-g-g731gw-ev121t-schwarz-90nr01q3-m04290-a2177424.html  auch bei zb idealo sind es 16GB. Das ist exakt die Modellnummer. 


SPIELST du denn dann auch unterwegs? Denn für fast 2000 Euro wäre ein guter PC für zu Hause plus ein Officenotebook für die Arbeit drin. Vorteil: wenn in 2-3 Jahren die Leistung für die dann neuesten Games nicht mehr reicht, kommt in den PC ne neue Graka rein, den Office-Laptop behältst du. Ein Gaming-Laptop musst du aber neu kaufen oder damit leben, dass neue Games nicht mehr gut laufen.


----------



## Maxxon77 (20. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, laut Preisvergleich hat es 2x8GB, also entweder ein Fehler bei Saturn oder beim Preisvergleich: https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-g-g731gw-ev121t-schwarz-90nr01q3-m04290-a2177424.html  auch bei zb idealo sind es 16GB. Das ist exakt die Modellnummer.



Hier...so steht es bei Saturn:
https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_asus-rog-strix-g731gw-ev121t-2595340.html

Also...ich bin schon häufiger unterwegs. Und ich spiele dann nicht mobil...also im Akkubetrieb...sondern ich nehme es gerne mit, wenn wir/ich irgendwo längere Zeit zu Besuch sind. Beispielsweise geht es jetzt über die Feiertage zu Verwandten und Bekannten. Das wäre beispielsweise so eine Situation. Geht da auch nicht nur ums zocken, sondern dass ich so beispielsweise auch ein wenig Videoschnitt betreiben kann. Oder Audiobearbeitung.
Ich habe aktuell auch ein stärkeres Notebook von Lenovo, mit dem ich es genauso mache. Nur hat das jetzt schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und kommt bei Spielen und auch Videobearbeitung merklich an die Grenzen.

Aber um die Überlegung für einen Desktop-PC einmal weiterzuverfolgen.
Ich spiele gerne im Wohnzimmer. Bequem vom Sessel oder der Couch. So eine Desktop-Kiste im Wohnzimmer ist nicht so schön. Angenommen, ich würde den Desktop-Rechner in ein anderes Zimmer stellen...wie würde ich denn die Games ins Wohnzimmer gestreamt bekommen? Via Steambox? Und dann ist die Frage nach Rucklern, Latenz usw. 
Das Notebook hänge ich per HDMI an den TV, Controller via Bluetooth dran und läuft...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2019)

Eine Option wäre einfach nur ein langes HDMI-Kabel   Und da moderne Grafikkarten recht leicht zu kühlen sind, kannst du auch ohne große Probleme ein sehr kleines Gehäuse nehmen, das im Wohnzimmer nicht stören dürfte. Die Zeiten von mind. 50cm hohen Gehäusen für Gaming-Hardware als "Pflicht" sind schon lange vorbei. Man kann den PC "sogar" einfach in eine Ecke stellen, hinter der Tür oder bei einer Topfplanze oder so.

Zb das hier misst 33x33cm (Höhe und Tiefe) und ist 17cm breit: https://geizhals.de/aerocool-qs-180-en52919-a1155559.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   da passen Grafikkarten bis 32cm rein, Kühler bis 14,5cm, mATX-Mainboards. Oder ähnlichen Platz innen, aber für Mini-ITX-Mainboards (die etwas teurer als gleichgute mATX sind) und mit noch kleineren Außenmaßen von 22,5 x36,8 cm (Fläche) und Höhe 18cm  https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-qb-one-a1229853.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Maxxon77 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ja, das stimmt. Wäre eine Option. Aber auch nicht so komfortabel.
Ich habe jetzt nach einer Nacht drüber schlafen das MSI genommen. 
Mal gucken, ob es mich glücklich macht


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2019)

Maxxon77 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Wäre eine Option. Aber auch nicht so komfortabel.
> Ich habe jetzt nach einer Nacht drüber schlafen das MSI genommen.
> Mal gucken, ob es mich glücklich macht



bestimmt


----------

